

How the patent war is stifling innovation in Silicon Valley [infographic] - tilt
http://holykaw.alltop.com/how-the-patent-war-is-stifling-innovation-in

======
nextparadigms
How about we develop a system that doesn't move the tech industry's wealth
from builders to "thinkers who patent their ideas" (or is it just the lawyers
doing that nowadays?). Even if 1% of the patents are actually useful, why do
companies have to pay for the 99% useless ones, too?

I think we're still at the very beginning of this, and now that they've
realized there's a lot of money to be made from buying patents and suing
companies, or simply using your useless patents to do that, this madness
should increase exponentially in the next few years, until the tech industry
can't take it anymore do whatever it takes to make the politicians change the
laws.

